# Craftsman Model 536.886120 5hp 22" blower repair questions



## goindimon (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies. 

Most recently the short block of my Sears snowblower cracked due to pressure build up from possibly a broken piston. The small engines repair guy I brought it to said that he could not get a replacement for this Tecumseh part #754723. I have been looking for a replacement engine as a possible fix Tecumseh Part# 754305B Model 143.95501 but to no avail. 

1. Does anyone know what company would make these replacement parts (Used or New). 
2. He said to me that he had a used engine and would replace it for $275, is this a good price being that it is a used engine? Just want another opinion. 
3. Should I scrap the fix and buy a new snowblower? Costly tho...


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I've seen used engines in good condition on Ebay and Craigslist for $100. The engine on that is a Tecumseh HSSK50, which might help you widen your search.

Alternately, you could inquire on the forum about re-powering the machine with a Harbor Freight Predator engine (about $120 new), which seems to be a popular upgrade around here.

edit: $275 would seem reasonable to me.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You could re-power it with a Predator eng. from Harbor Freight. Do a search on this forum, its not hard to do. I'm currently doing a different model Craftsman.


----------



## goindimon (Dec 30, 2010)

*Which HF engine Predator Engines - Item#69730 or 69727?*

Motor City and Dave C. Thanks for your input. I went on the HF website and there are the following engines to replace the Tecumseh on my Craftsman. Which do you recommend? Also if the shaft length is too short, is there a sleve or some kind of extension, and where to buy and what is it called? Thanks again for help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the HF 212 motor would be a very good replacement for your machine. for the $275 it would cost to replace your engine you could buy another used machine only bigger if you take the time to look for one


----------



## goindimon (Dec 30, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the HF 212 motor would be a very good replacement for your machine. for the $275 it would cost to replace your engine you could buy another used machine only bigger if you take the time to look for one


Thanks detdrbuzzard, 

Thanks for the reply, but which model to go with. There are 2? See reply above.


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

goindimon said:


> Motor City and Dave C. Thanks for your input. I went on the HF website and there are the following engines to replace the Tecumseh on my Craftsman. Which do you recommend? Also if the shaft length is too short, is there a sleve or some kind of extension, and where to buy and what is it called? Thanks again for help.


The two Harbor Freight Predator engines are essentially the same. The 69727 is the California Air Resources Board (CARB) certified version. The 69730 version is the regular EPA version, which is more commonly used and has more ratings. Other threads I have read suggest that the CARB version 69727 is slightly more finicky due to a leaner mixture setting. If you don't need the California version, get the 69730 EPA version. 

Harbor Freight regularly issues a coupon for $99.00.

Search "PREDATOR" threads here; IIRC you will find the conversion to be pretty straightforward since your model appears to require only a single output shaft rather than two. I am not sure about your question on a shaft extension without further searching, but chances are pretty good that you won't need it. 

Here's one thread example: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html 

 6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA/CARB Predator Engines
Item #: 69727
Only: $249.99 
Sale: $119.99 


 6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA Predator Engines
Item #: 69730
Only: $249.99 
Sale: $119.99


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

goindimon said:


> Motor City and Dave C. Thanks for your input. I went on the HF website and there are the following engines to replace the Tecumseh on my Craftsman. Which do you recommend? Also if the shaft length is too short, is there a sleve or some kind of extension, and where to buy and what is it called? Thanks again for help.


There are a few people on Ebay who sell shaft adaptor sleeves for the Predator 3/4 diameter shaft. It comes with a special key that adapts from the 3/16 key to the 1/4 inch key.

It steps up to a 1" diameter (or larger) and allows you to extend it some.

I used one on my upgrade to mount the auger pulley about 3.5" out. The HF shaft is 2.43. Worked fine in my case.

On Ebay do a search for Predator engine shaft and you will not have trouble finding them. They are around $20-25 depending on the size you order.

There are a few nuances to using the Predator for a Snow Blower which you should know up front. Off the shelf these are non snow engines. 

You need to:

1. rejet the carb for cold weather.(the engine will lean out and surge if you don't)
2. Shroud the linkages to prevent icing. (Not required but it makes it more reliable)
3. Deal with Shaft size issues ,which you know about.

Having said that, I am pleased with my results so far and many others are as well. 
You will notice the power increase and they start pretty good so not having an electric starter is generally not a big deal. I have been starting mine in 10 F degree weather.

These topics are covered pretty well here in a variety of threads.

If you have any specific detailed questions feel free to PM me. I am far from an expert but I have learned a lot from the great people on this board and from the total experience of doing a swap from a 2 shaft Tecumseh. I am happy to give back when I can.

I think I am near ready to get rid of my Toro


----------



## goindimon (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

Wanted to thank all who replied to my post. I just swapped my Tecumseh engine 5 hp with the 6.5 hp harbor freight engine. It was an exact fit, shaft was the exact length, bolt locations were exact. The only thing I needed to buy was a 5/16-24 3/4 in bolt for the shaft from lowes. Added gas, 10w-30 and started on the first pull. Timing was perfect because we just got a storm here in the Northeast. Thinking of making a DIY impeller kit from an old tire or baler belt to add to the auger fins to help with snow buildup and blow the snow further. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## goindimon (Dec 30, 2010)

Another question. Since I swapped the engines out what would you think I can sell the Tecumseh 5hp engine for. It has a cracked short block, but all else is in good condition, it also has electric start. Should I sell the whole thing as is or sell the separate parts?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You would do better parting it out..........

But it takes some work. Cleaning things up, taking pictures, posting etc.

I have seen used electric starters go from anywhere from $40-80.

People may have interest in the Carb, recoil, and muffler if they are in good condition.

The rest may be hard to sell other than scrap aluminum at your local metals recycler.
Good Luck.


----------

